# installing Wine in Ubuntu will trigger Windows .EXE virus files?



## hariharakumar (Oct 19, 2008)

I am new to Ubuntu, i just want to install some windows applications in Ubuntu using Wine, i am afraid that virus or torjans that have .EXE extension may also run in Ubuntu. I need help, installing Wine will trigger any autorun .EXE programs?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 19, 2008)

Nope. They can only affect files in your personal virtual C drive located within your home directory, remember that.


----------



## hariharakumar (Oct 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Nope. They can only affect files in your personal virtual C drive located within your home directory, remember that.



if affected how can i clean the virtual drive?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 19, 2008)

hariharakumar said:


> if affected how can i clean the virtual drive?


Well, wine creates a folder within /home/yourname/.wine (I am not sure as I don't find wine useful anymore so I don't use it) and uses it as C drive.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 19, 2008)

Wine Sucks at Running Windows Viruses!


----------



## coolpcguy (Oct 19, 2008)

Under wine only those programs will who which you've explicitly asked to run using the wine command, or on double clicking the exe files (if you've setup an association for them that is).
deleting .wine directory in your /home/<username> directory is the equivalent of formatting your C drive I suppose, if you delete the .wine directory then all programs instlled using wine will be delete, provided you havent changed the install locations


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 19, 2008)

I would advice all of you to check a thread about the same topic on ubuntuforums.org. A guy cleverly investigated the whole idea and posted entertaining results, which leave us with a lot to ponder and think about. I wish I had the link to that thread, but sadly, I don't. Why don't you google for it ?


----------

